# Dishwasher Advice?



## mikeyrofl (Jul 12, 2016)

I am trying to find a dish washer, perhaps a mini one that is low priced and good value for the money, not sure where to start


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

mikeyrofl said:


> I am trying to find a dish washer, perhaps a mini one that is low priced and good value for the money, not sure where to start


 Perhaps Consumer reports


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

The OP didn't say whether countertop or an 18 inch portable on wheels. Danby seems to be the popular name in small(er) appliances but have no idea of their quality.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

AltaRed said:


> The OP didn't say whether countertop or an 18 inch portable on wheels. Danby seems to be the popular name in small(er) appliances but have no idea of their quality.


I've purchased a Danby microwave and a Danby dehumidifier and haven't had any issues with them. They're also a Canadian company so there is that.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I’d bet Sags or his kids are available.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

My first job was as a dishwasher while attending high school. My son worked at a Wendy's fast food restaurant while in high school.

It is honest work, which is something people who lay around dreaming of quick, easy riches without working for it wouldn't understand.

Don't you have some $30,000 rental units to buy that will rent for $2000 a month ?


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

My most recent new to me d/w was for a conventional size unit. 
I hit an estate auction house and bought a used kenmore for $30 3 months ago.

That replaced a used kitchenaid bought for $2 plus $60 in parts that came from the same auction 10 years ago.

At these prices and hauling them home and installing them myself I have a hard time figuring if a better deal can be had.


----------



## JOgden1987 (May 29, 2020)

Start by analyzing all the dishwashers on the market. I would advise you to pay attention to more well-known brands such as Bosch, LG, and so on. This is a list that will help you choose a dishwasher:
Adjustable (or Extra) Racks and Loading Aids. 
Soil Sensor.
Rinse/Hold Cycle.
Wash Zones.
Filter. 
Special Wash Cycles.
Stainless Steel Tub.
Heated Dry.
After checking all of this you should also look at the price and decided if it's good for you. I have right now a new amazing dishwasher which I bought on the internet, using the same method I described.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

JOgden1987 said:


> I would advise you to pay attention to more well-known brands such as: Bosch, LG, and so on.


Not wishing to appear inhospitable there JO, but you might want to pay attention to the date of posts to which you choose to respond. This thread died out 7 months ago. Would you expect the OP to still me looking for a machine and monitoring this thread?

As an aside, I note the OP appeared to be posting from the US. Same for you. Coincidence?


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

I actually need a dishwasher so i appreciated the post. Just because the op left doesn't mean there isn't interest.


----------

